#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  IHS ------- Solutions: new open resource website

## medytech

Hi,



I have just come across this website and it looks pretty cool with many menus at first look. Even though its content is not very rich yet, it seems like they constantly add new stuff.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

------- users may check it out.

-mtSee More: IHS ------- Solutions: new open resource website

----------


## sarapkan

very well spotted medytech,
thank you for the information. yes, it seems like a fresh website. i can tell from its name. as you know, there is no "---" in the name of the k-i-n-g-d-o-m suite anymore. its officially "ihs" with the version 8.7
i dont know if it could be a strong alternative, but looks promising.
regards

----------


## medytech

Oh!... the address doesnt appear, strange. Anyhow, it is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You need to replace --- with "k*i*n*g*d*o*m" without the stars.
-mt





> very well spotted medytech,
> thank you for the information. yes, it seems like a fresh website. i can tell from its name. as you know, there is no "---" in the name of the k-i-n-g-d-o-m suite anymore. its officially "ihs" with the version 8.7
> i dont know if it could be a strong alternative, but looks promising.
> regards

----------


## igpambb

hello
for information the crk of the n------- 8.3 work  very well for ihs ------- 8.7.1

----------


## nisa_core

Brother @igpambb  have you checked and tried to crk Version 8.7.1 with the crk of 8.3?

----------


## tokitok

----- from 8.3 only 8.7 32-bit, but not 64-bit client

----------


## igpambb

yes it work for the 7.1 and 8.8 (32bit), if you need the 64 bit its existe in thise forum and its wok  for the 8.8 (64bit)

----------


## doziej84

pls can someone help with crk for 64 bit client, any version of k--gdom

thanks

----------


## doziej84

pls can someone help with crk for 64 bit client, any version of k--gdom

thanks

----------


## mehdiengineer

can anybody kindly inform me how can I get ******* 8.8 in this forum? I have been looking for it in this website for whole last day and could not find it. can anybody please direct me or send me the link 

many thanks

----------


## mehdiengineer

can anybody kindly inform me how can I get IHS k/I/n/g/d/o/m 8.8 in this forum? I have been looking for it in this website for whole last day and could not find it. can anybody please direct me or send me the link 

many thanks

----------


## weam_elsahli

plz i need ***** ******* 8.8 (64 bit) or any version

----------


## weam_elsahli

plz i need crk "k*i*n*g*d*o*m" 8.8 (64 bit) or any version

See More: IHS ------- Solutions: new open resource website

----------

